# MA Scramble



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2004)

Since we seem to only have one game going and since I was a girl scout leader once, I can come up with another!

Martial Arts Scramble
Unscramble a word related to MA - not too obscure (unheard by the general population) for instance, Kenpo has a large enough representation here, etc. so  Kenpo words are okay but if it goes by after a day and no takers - add another word.  If you unscramble, you get the honors to post a new word, so we don't have to wait on people.  

Yithlimu


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 12, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Since we seem to only have one game going and since I was a girl scout leader once, I can come up with another!
> 
> Martial Arts Scramble
> Unscramble a word related to MA - not too obscure (unheard by the general population) for instance, Kenpo has a large enough representation here, etc. so  Kenpo words are okay but if it goes by after a day and no takers - add another word.  If you unscramble, you get the honors to post a new word, so we don't have to wait on people.
> ...


Humility

TODENVIIA


----------



## Shodan (May 12, 2004)

TODENVIIA= DEVIATION

  How about this one:

  LATUOTISNA


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2004)

Salutation

Gitrenry


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 12, 2004)

Terrying


edyciwuhdepaatgni


[clue: korean, 4 words]


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 12, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Terrying
> 
> 
> edyciwuhdepaatgni
> ...


What pray-tell is terrying???


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2004)

whoops, was in a hurry to pick up my son
was trying for integrity typed an r instead of t
terrying sounds good now
keep going

BUT if we start into foreign language words there is no end and it is supposed to be ONE word and no foreign language

how about this to restart:

bimadotlied    (honest I rechecked it)


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2004)

dobelatimin

I am so sorry. I should be banned from own game! I messed up again.
add a "n"
clue:  you cannot be conquered


----------



## Ceicei (May 12, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> dobelatimin
> 
> I am so sorry. I should be banned from own game! I messed up again.
> add a "n"
> clue: you cannot be conquered


Are you sure you got all the letters in your word?   I've tried variations but it looks like a letter isn't needed...

sitepencres


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 12, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> dobelatimin
> 
> I am so sorry. I should be banned from own game! I messed up again.
> add a "n"
> clue:  you cannot be conquered


Indomitable!!! Good lord, I had my girlfreinds daughter trying to figure out that last one for about an hour.


PICRIPNESL


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2004)

I counted 11 letters - starts with i.


----------



## Ceicei (May 12, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I counted 11 letters - starts with i.


Touch'O'Death got it...


----------



## Ceicei (May 12, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> PICRIPNESL


Principles

sitepencres


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry - she emailed me but I was off doing data entry on another computer.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 13, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Principles
> 
> sitepencres



persistence


e b l i f y t i l i x


----------



## Ceicei (May 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I am so sorry - she emailed me but I was off doing data entry on another computer.



:idunno:   Who emailed you? TOD's stepdaughter? That's ok.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> e b l i f y t i l i x


Flexibility

erutoq


----------



## Ceicei (May 13, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> erutoq


torque

nonatriditeme


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> torque
> 
> nonatriditeme


determination

GINOTEXNISUNAA (clue.. after a knife attack, as seen on CSI)


----------



## Ceicei (May 13, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> GINOTEXNISUNAA (clue.. after a knife attack, as seen on CSI)


exsanguination (means massive hemorrhage)

motcentimm


----------



## TigerWoman (May 13, 2004)

EXSANGUINATION

I watch CSI too, I knew it! something about draining blood


CEICEI YOU BEAT ME :uhyeah:


----------



## Shodan (May 13, 2004)

Commitment 


  BXSUDATOEMRI


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Commitment
> 
> 
> BXSUDATOEMRI


give us a hint please :vu:


----------



## TigerWoman (May 13, 2004)

Ambidextrous

Kiccsnotecuwerol


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Ambidextrous
> 
> Kiccsnotecuwerol


man, this game is hard!


----------



## TigerWoman (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, maybe we (me) should limit the letters, what do you think?

Clue:  starts with c   4 syllables


----------



## Ceicei (May 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Clue: starts with c 4 syllables


Another hint?  Your word definitely related in some way to martial arts?


----------



## TigerWoman (May 14, 2004)

Its a direction not obviously north, south, east & west


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Its a direction not obviously north, south, east & west


In that case I suppose it could be counter clockwise, which in some states is two words!!!


RVSACENPEREE (Maria's word)


----------



## TigerWoman (May 14, 2004)

PERSEVERANCE      one of the tenets we have to know!

new word:  dilanibom


----------



## TigerWoman (May 15, 2004)

clue:  a body part


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 15, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> clue:  a body part


Mandible

SOAPEEUNOMXERT (good luck, I hope you can get this without refering to your memory)
Sean :wink2:


----------



## TigerWoman (May 15, 2004)

Not to be critical since I certainly have been hopeless, but you left out the "o"
My word was "abdominal"

But thanks for posting a new word, my time ran out anyway.


----------



## Ceicei (May 15, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> SOAPEEUNOMXERT (good luck, I hope you can get this without refering to your memory)
> Sean :wink2:


Is that your clue for your word?


----------



## TigerWoman (May 15, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> SOAPEEUNOMXERT (good luck, I hope you can get this without refering to your memory)



How about  EXTRA POOMSE EUN     POOMSE-forms in Korean

Sean, you are sadistic


----------



## TigerWoman (May 16, 2004)

EXTEMPORANEOUS

THIS TOOK ME 3 HRS.  I SUFFERED - AM I EVEN?

New Word:  FOONACINNORTT


----------



## KenpoTex (May 16, 2004)

Confrontation

picictaLo


----------



## TigerWoman (May 16, 2004)

POLITICAL        
that's the truth!

ZITUNERAEL


----------



## KenpoTex (May 16, 2004)

actually it was Occipital...but nice try

NEUTRALIZE

ICERNOISP


----------



## TigerWoman (May 16, 2004)

PRECISION

New word:   INBACONIMOT


----------



## KenpoTex (May 17, 2004)

COMBINATION

arHecat


----------



## TigerWoman (May 17, 2004)

TRACHEA

NEW WORD:    CIQUTHENE


----------



## Han-Mi (May 18, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> NEW WORD: CIQUTHENE


Technique

rstwi lcko (two words, but it isnt hard)


----------



## KenpoTex (May 18, 2004)

Wrist Lock

Dsuhunoroe


----------



## TigerWoman (May 18, 2004)

ROUNDHOUSE

New Word:     NOCKARETUTCAT


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2004)

COUNTERATTACK


itucoytNin


----------



## TigerWoman (May 19, 2004)

CONTINUITY

I was trying to remember that word the other day...thanks


LOUNSEMUTSIA


----------



## TigerWoman (May 19, 2004)

maybe we should just give clues so this goes faster...

Clue:   same time


----------



## Ceicei (May 20, 2004)

simultaneous

optensyinxrehe  

clue: going wrong way


----------



## KenpoTex (May 20, 2004)

Hyperextension 

TRECIESEVA

(hint: done with a knife)


----------



## Ceicei (May 20, 2004)

eviscerate

picantanetia

clue:  to injure badly


----------



## TigerWoman (May 20, 2004)

incapacitate?  is there an extra n instead of a c by any chance?


----------



## Ceicei (May 20, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> incapacitate?  is there an extra n instead of a c by any chance?



Yes, that is the word.  Thank you for catching the typo.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 20, 2004)

New word:  DOARCLACAVIRUS

Clue:  jumping


----------



## KenpoTex (May 21, 2004)

Cardiovascular


inphtasoxaiy

hint: rear naked choke


----------



## OULobo (May 21, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Cardiovascular
> 
> 
> inphtasoxaiy
> ...



answer: asphyxiation

new word: sapsopgrhre

hint: snatch the pebble


----------



## OUMoose (May 21, 2004)

Grasshopper

New word:  Eolitlungi

(hint:  Durn French...)


----------



## TigerWoman (May 21, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Grasshopper
> 
> New word:  Eolitlungi
> 
> (hint:  Durn French...)



GUILLOTINE  
Is that really a martial arts word?  Is this a Kenpo technique with a sharp knife?   :uhyeah: 

New word:  LEMIZIBIM0

Clue: control


----------



## Ceicei (May 21, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: LEMIZIBIM0
> 
> Clue: control


immobilize

New word: VnrccmGtuinie 

clue: parry


----------



## TigerWoman (May 22, 2004)

CIRCUMVENTING

New word:  DUCERAPIREPLN

Clue:  angle


----------



## KenpoTex (May 22, 2004)

PERPENDICULAR

RANUZDELIET

hint: no worries


----------



## TigerWoman (May 22, 2004)

NEUTRALIZED

New Word:   NECESOCNUSISINS

Clue:  Down


----------



## KenpoTex (May 23, 2004)

Sure you didn't leave out a letter or something? if not then I give up


----------



## TigerWoman (May 23, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New Word:   NECOSOCNUSISINS--changed
> 
> Clue:  Down



Bad Tiger - yeah I goofed. It has two "O's" and only one "E"

Sorry.  If you want just start another word...


----------



## TigerWoman (May 23, 2004)

UNCONSCIOUSNESS   (out of time)

New word:  PIDELINCSI

Clue: come to practice


----------



## Ceicei (May 23, 2004)

discipline

niotirnateo

clue: starting point (path)


----------



## KenpoTex (May 24, 2004)

orientation

TIDRIECENOR

hint: parry


----------



## RubyMoon (May 24, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> TIDRIECENOR


REDIRECTION 

New one...

WRABDODORS

Hint: This may make you edgy.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 25, 2004)

Broadsword

TCIADATEPE

hint: previous word


----------



## TigerWoman (May 25, 2004)

DECAPITATE

New Word:  NALVUBREEL

Clue:  opening


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 25, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> DECAPITATE
> 
> New Word:  NALVUBREEL
> 
> Clue:  opening


vulnerable

TRIMHURP
(the clue is right under your nose/ I hope I spelled this right :uhyeah: )


----------



## Ceicei (May 27, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> TRIMHURP
> (the clue is right under your nose/ I hope I spelled this right :uhyeah: )


Is it a misspelling?  The word I am thinking of is *philtrum.*


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Is it a misspelling?  The word I am thinking of is *philtrum.*


Right you are I must have mispelled it. To start the game I'll give an easy one...   ATF PLI (hint two words :asian: )


----------



## TigerWoman (May 27, 2004)

FAT LOP   overweight bunny
?
is this Kenpo words?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> FAT LOP   overweight bunny
> ?
> is this Kenpo words?


Philtrum is a nerve above your lip and under your nose, and no its not a Kenpo word but we teach people to strike or apply pressure there. :asian: Round house kick someone there and help them pick up teeth while you apologize sometime.
Not to be {{{cheeky}}} but try this adjective... GOTCYZIMA


----------



## TigerWoman (May 27, 2004)

ZYGOMATIC    

Had to look it up in the dictionary to see if it was a word! 
Now I can impress/confuse my instructor 

New word:  FOSQITIDISACULINA

Clue:  rules  :uhohh:


----------



## Ceicei (May 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: FOSQITIDISACULINA
> 
> Clue: rules :uhohh:


Another clue?


----------



## TigerWoman (May 28, 2004)

result of broken rules


----------



## Ceicei (May 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: FOSQITIDISACULINA
> 
> Clue: rules :uhohh:


DISQUALIFICATIONS

vitaneionv

hint:  creative


----------



## TigerWoman (May 28, 2004)

Yay, you got it. Don't you want some retribution?


----------



## Ceicei (May 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Yay, you got it. Don't you want some retribution?


Like what?   :cheers:


----------



## TigerWoman (May 28, 2004)

A new WORD m'dear, if you please!

never mind, I must have seen it before the rest came on ...???


----------



## Ceicei (May 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> A new WORD m'dear, if you please!


Ah, yes. :uhyeah: Look back at the post that had my answer to your word. My new word is there... I had added it on after thinking a bit...


----------



## TigerWoman (May 28, 2004)

INNOVATIVE

BOMIEZIDILM

Clue:  stopped


----------



## Ceicei (May 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> BOMIEZIDILM
> 
> Clue: stopped


IMMOBILIZED

new word:  hsiqreiuln

hint:  let go


----------



## TigerWoman (May 28, 2004)

RELINQUISH

New Word:  PADUCSEQIR

Clue:  Theres four in this


----------



## Ceicei (May 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New Word: PADUCSEQIR
> 
> Clue: Theres four in this


QUADRICEPS

New word:  cencesusenoq

hint:  result


----------



## KenpoTex (May 29, 2004)

consequences

phynrteeeioxsn

hint: joint lock


----------



## Ceicei (May 29, 2004)

hyperextension

new word:  sipodeamins

hint:  zealous


----------



## TigerWoman (May 29, 2004)

IMPASSIONED

New word:   PITHODRICTSA

Clue:  my way


----------



## TigerWoman (May 30, 2004)

Bad word I guess, was thinking about our class...
It was DICTATORSHIP 

LATISANAS

clue:  bad guy


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok, before I forget what it was:  ASSAILANT
You all are not trying....

Please post a scrambled word (freebie):


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 3, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Ok, before I forget what it was: ASSAILANT
> You all are not trying....
> 
> Please post a scrambled word (freebie):


cigurtexinac

hint: intense


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 5, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> cigurtexinac
> 
> hint: intense


second hint:  often associated with pain


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 6, 2004)

How 'bout

excruciating

Next word - *shadopciari*

hint - arousing


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 6, 2004)

Aphrodisiac

Note:  words supposed to be about martial arts 

New word:  TOONEPOP

Clue:  in front of you


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 8, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Aphrodisiac
> 
> Note: words supposed to be about martial arts
> 
> ...


I keep thinking OPPONENT, but there is one less N and one more O in your word, so it probably isn't what I think.  Would you give a second clue, please?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 8, 2004)

New word: TOONEPOP
Clue: in front of you
Pooptone?  noooo, that wouldn't be in front of you.  hmmmmm.....


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 8, 2004)

Ceicei, you got the word.  I am an incompetent in my own game. I can't believe I did it again.  Am I banned from this game?  I suppose since TOD
made high muckety muck, all respect intended, no brown-nosing either, that he can rule on it. I am hopeless!!!  I was going to put in a relatively easy word and stay out of the game so I didn't check back!! Sorry...

But I had to laugh, Flatlander....pooptone? I suppose that could be a word.

Post a new word, would you please Ceicei?


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2004)

New word:  clutpeanoc

Hint:  ideas


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 12, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> New word: clutpeanoc
> 
> Hint: ideas


Second hint:  thinking process that leads to final result


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 12, 2004)

CONCEPTUAL   


New word:  NAGATERLINT   

Clue:  change


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 15, 2004)

Answer: ALTERNATING

Post a new word about martial arts if you want to play: (scrambled)
and a clue.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2004)

rexplyme

clue: very, very good


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 16, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> rexplyme
> 
> clue: very, very good


exemplary?  this is the correct spelling.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes...sorry - I forgot the A when I was scrambling it up.:uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> exemplary? this is the correct spelling.


Since you got it, do you have a new word for us?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2004)

New word:   UTISTONIA

Clue: whats happening


----------



## RubyMoon (Jun 17, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: UTISTONIA
> 
> Clue: whats happening


Answer: SITUATION

New word:  XEALNOTARI

Clue:  Important for Meditation


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 18, 2004)

Answer: Relaxation.

New word: eavttlie

*hint - Not grounded


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 18, 2004)

LEVITATE

New word:  TINGASADEVAD

Clue:  vulnerable


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 19, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> LEVITATE
> 
> New word: TINGASADEVAD
> 
> Clue: vulnerable


Disadvantage

New word:  qugsiecenn

hint:  pattern


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 20, 2004)

SEQUENCING

New word:  NOTSIRTULICAN 

Clue:  information


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 22, 2004)

INSTRUCTIONAL

New word: TIPARECPIVEA

Hint* thanks


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

APPRECIATIVE

New word:   CABEYPIRTILDIT

Clue: chance


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

PREDICATABILITY


New word :neethparpicips

Hint* training


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 24, 2004)

APPRENTICESHIP

New word:  SENIDESIVESINC

Clue:  missed opportunity


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 12, 2004)

INDECISIVENESS

New word:  CINTDILOGAS

Clue:  Not in the right place


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 12, 2004)

dislocation

StursnTicor

Hint:  group who teaches


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 12, 2004)

instructors

New word:  itactenaporir

Clue: student


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 22, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: itactenaporir
> 
> Clue: student


I give up.  I tried every possible word relating to and associated with "student" and cannot find such a word matching your letters.  Another clue for me to try again?  Thank you!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 23, 2004)

Clue:  what you have to keep doing, what I have to keep doing at home
.....martial art-er!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 24, 2004)

There was a thread title recently with that word.  
Starts with p.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 24, 2004)

Looks like a good game.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 25, 2004)

No, its not a game when no one is playing.

The answer is PRACTITIONER

I personally like this game and like the challenge but are there no other former Scrabble players out there?

If you want to play, I made it easy...just post a martial arts word that is scrambled with a clue.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 2, 2004)

new word:

MEITADNITID

clue:  overwhelmed


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 3, 2004)

INTIMIDATED  

NEW WORD:  SENSEDICINEVIS

CLUE:  ambivalent


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 4, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> NEW WORD: SENSEDICINEVIS
> 
> CLUE: ambivalent


INDECISIVENESS

new word:  retiemtnpae

clue:  violent


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 5, 2004)

am having troubles...

EPTERMINATE   P?

will keep going....


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 5, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> am having troubles...
> 
> EPTERMINATE P?
> 
> will keep going....


Close, but not quite....


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 7, 2004)

2nd clue:  The "temper" is included in the word.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 8, 2004)

Sorry, I got distracted... that was a big clue Ceicei, had to get it then, 

INTEMPERATE

New word:    HOSINECZYRN

Clue:  equal


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow.... it took me a while (several days) to think this over, but I finally got the word!!!  It is:

SYNCHRONIZE

new word:

celnampicthoms

clue:  satisfaction


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 16, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Wow.... it took me a while (several days) to think this over, but I finally got the word!!!  It is:
> 
> SYNCHRONIZE
> 
> ...



I was gone on vacation too, good thing I didn't misspell it. But I think the 14 letter jobbie you dished out might be an equal.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 16, 2004)

ACCOMPLISHMENT

New word:  PLETANDOVEMEL

Clue:  stages


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 17, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I was gone on vacation too, good thing I didn't misspell it. But I think the 14 letter jobbie you dished out might be an equal.


That one didn't take you long.... good thinking.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 17, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: PLETANDOVEMEL
> 
> Clue: stages


Is there a 2nd clue?  Pretty please?  Thank you....

- Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 17, 2004)

More clues:  Starts with D, ends with L and is an adjective.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2004)

hee hee!  I figured one out finally!

Developmental

new word shortly.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2004)

sopuepsroret

clue: unrational


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 19, 2004)

PREPOSTEROUS

New word:  TULOVINERIZ-ATOI

Clue:  1) 4 letter hyphenated word before
         2) done too much

  Enjoy!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

Help:  First part of the hyphenated word is OVER-
now you just have to unscramble the remaining letters.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 22, 2004)

OVER-UTILIZATION

coming up with a new word... be right back.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 22, 2004)

Two words:

KNIC DOURSEHOUK

Clue:  Very common motion in many MA styles


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

Ceicei that's two words....but they were easy.

ROUNDHOUSE KICK

New word: METEORINVNN

Clue:  rock coming in  xxscratch that
Correct clue:   all around you


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 22, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Ceicei that's two words....but they were easy.


Does it have to be one word?  I did warn that my submission would be two words.  Am I breaking the rules?


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 22, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: METEORINVNN
> 
> Clue: rock coming in xxscratch that
> Correct clue: all around you


ENVIRONMENT

New word:

ISTIRANTALON

clue:  change


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

Ceicei, is there only one I - would you check that please?

I got TRANSLATION ??


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 23, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Ceicei, is there only one I - would you check that please?
> 
> I got TRANSLATION ??


Nope, that's not the word.  There are indeed two i's.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 23, 2004)

I knew it was tran something...
TRANSITIONAL

New word:  GIMENVARUNE

Clue: a movement


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: GIMENVARUNE
> 
> Clue: a movement


Is there a second clue?  Thank you!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 31, 2004)

2nd clue:  starts with M

3rd clue:   army


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 2, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: GIMENVARUNE
> 
> Clue: a movement
> 
> ...


Alright! I got the word now!  It is MANEUVERING!

New word:  SOPUTINXAJIOT

Clue:  Change


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 8, 2004)

JUXTAPOSITION 

(sorry, Ceicei, it took me nada time, it just popped into my head when I saw the tion and the J and x

New word (my biggest yet!!!):  PENILTERYHAVINOT

Clue:  a medical condition


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 15, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word (my biggest yet!!!): PENILTERYHAVINOT
> 
> Clue: a medical condition


This one is giving me a headache....

Any other clues?

- Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 16, 2004)

Headache...that's a good one...you are close to the right part

Breathe in and out.... TW


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> PENILTERYHAVINOT
> 
> Clue: a medical condition


Sorry, I hadn't returned to this thread for a while. Funny, when I came back, I was able to figure the answer in less than a minute. 

HYPERVENTILATION

let me think of a word....


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2004)

BORTDMEMBNA

clue:  repeatedly


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 18, 2004)

BOMBARDMENT

That drove me crazy, took me an hour or so. Word to follow.... TW


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 18, 2004)

New word:  SARTINORYNIT

Clue: in between


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word: SARTINORYNIT
> 
> Clue: in between


I think I know the word, but you're missing one letter, aren't you?  Please let me know if all the letters in your word is there.  If so, I will try again.

- Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 19, 2004)

12 letters-all there....what was your word?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 2, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> New word:  SARTINORYNIT
> 
> Clue: in between



Answer:  INTRANSITORY

Anyone have a new martial art related word?


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 5, 2004)

New word:

UAZINTLANERITO

clue:  reduction


----------

